# Sweden Is Now Conscripting



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2017)

Conscripting has been initiated after a 7 year break.It also includes women.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/sweden-wants-reintroduce-military-conscription-112553992.html

OPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) -- Sweden's left-leaning government instituted a military draft for both men and women Thursday because of what its defense minister called a deteriorating security environment in Europe and around Sweden.

Sweden abolished compulsory military service for men in 2010 because there were enough volunteers to meet its military needs. It has never had a military draft for women.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Mar 2017)

Now they just need equipment, maybe they reactivate a bunch of Strv 74's  [ [

They already have a training video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPBldkL5Ckg


----------

